# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Relatine>beter voelen met fibro en vermageren

## sterbernie

**

----------


## sterbernie

Hallo vrienden ben laatste tijd niet op pc geweest omdat fibro me weer in zijn greep heeft en mn 3 hernia s maken mij het stappen moeilijk.
Nu heeft dr me relatine voorgeschreven om me beter te voelen en te vermageren.
Ik houd heel veel water op. Ik kan geen waterafdrijvers nemen omdat ik zo al krampen hb.
slaap wel
sterbernie

----------


## Agnes574

Hopelijk helpt het je Sterbernie!!
Sterkte!!

----------


## sterbernie

Dank je agnes 574

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Sterbernie,

Fijn dat de medicatie helpt tegen de klachten  :Smile: 
Misschien vkan je minder zout gebruiken in je eten zodat je wat minder vocht vasthoud?
Sterkte!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## mamalien

sterbernie ik ben ook een tijdje niet op dit forum geraakt.
het is vreselijk hé als het je overheerst. maar ik wens veel sterkte en ik hoop dat de medicatie je een beetje blijft helpen! 
ja, van minder zout te eten heb ik ook al gehoord  :Wink: 
mijn mama doet dat ook nu.
nooit de moed opgeven en blijven vechten doe ik ook. en als ik het wat moeilijk heb vind ik het fijn hier een woordje te plaatsen. tenslotte zijn alle fibrokes de meest begripvolle mensen want mensen die het niet hebben die kunnen er ook niet over meespreken  :Wink: 
knuffel  :Wink: 
mamalien

----------


## sterbernie

SIZE="6"]Vrienden dank je voor jullie berichten, maar wie zegt mij of je je beter voelt 

met relatines Ik ben het nog niet gaan halen. Voel me droevig al meer dan 20 

jaar pijn bijna niets kn doen.

Hb al maand veel pijn hernia s en benen

dikke knuffel

sterbernie SIZE]

----------


## sterbernie

*Dag allemaal dank je voor jullie reacties , ben ooit op andere forum geweest maar daar werd altijd ruzie gemaakt. Ik kon niet volgen want kende die mensen niet.Schrijf daar niet meer
Sterbernie*

----------


## Agnes574

Waarom probeer je die Relatine niet gewoon een tijdje en kijk je hoe je je daarbij voelt??
Als het helpt, des te beter; laten weten dan graag  :Wink: !!
Sterkte en succes, Xx Ag

----------


## sterbernie

Agnes ik hb al hoge bloeddruk en hb schrik hersenbloeding, daarom vroeg reactie van patienten maar blijkbaar neemt niemand
sterbernie

----------

